# Mouse PS/2 doesn't work in 10.x



## svserge (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't know about 9.x, but in 8.3 the ps/2 mouse works fine.

Now, I decided to install FreeBSD 10. But no psm(4) device was found. Please help.

I will say about any necessary info about my hardware.

Motherboard is FOXCONN A74MX-S/A74MX-K.


----------



## chrbr (Mar 27, 2015)

It should still be in. Please check /etc/rc.conf. There are some entries with respect to the mouse. Please see rc.conf() and look for the lines near moused. I hope this will fix your issue. I am not sure because I use an USB mouse.


----------



## pallfreeman (Mar 27, 2015)

If you're using a KVM switch, please try without it, if possible.


----------



## svserge (Mar 31, 2015)

No KVM, directly ps/2 mouse to computer

I read in some places than it is possible by AHCI problem, but how to solve it, I don't know ((


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2015)

Make sure the mouse is attached _before_ you turn on the computer. Some boards seem to disable it when there's nothing connected, assuming a USB device will be used.


----------



## svserge (Mar 31, 2015)

Sorry, I was wrong - not AHCI but ACPI

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/ps-2-mouse-doesnt-get-detected-on-freebsd-9_releng.28808/


----------

